# What You'd Better Understand About Islam.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Islam is not a "religion," as we Westerners understand it, and its mosques are not the same as our churches, synagogues and temples.

Mosques are military centers, TOCs and arsenals as well as where they go to recite memorized prayers to the Arabic moon god and get motivational speeches from their leaders.

Europe is going to learn the hard way. As a matter of fact, the U.S. has already been seriously infected but isn't sick enough to understand it, yet.

https://pamelageller.com/2016/06/war-grade-arsenal-of-weapons-confiscated-at-mosque-in-germany.html/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not proud to admit it but not too long ago I was one of the people with the attitude of "moderate Muslims mean us no harm". But that has since changed. My reason for the change is whenever one of these idiots shoots up Americans you never hear the "moderate" Muslims speak out against it. Their silence speaks volumes to me. Also Obama doing everything in his power to protect the Muslim jihadists and re-write the narrative speaks volumes.

Everyone has two choices, you're either with us or against us. Ain't no middle ground in this fight. 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

And then there is this...

Taqiyya: Deception and Lying in Islam

http://muslimfact.com/bm/terror-in-...ts-lying-to-deceive-unbelievers-and-bri.shtml

Their religion allows them to lie about anything to a non believer...They are taught this from early on so it's only natural.

They can look you in the face standing over a night club of dead bodies while holding a gun and still probably pass a lie detector test saying they didn't do it. Christians can't pass a lie detector test because we are taught lying is wrong all of our lives and our bodies tense up...get nervous..heartbeat rises....breathing falters.

But a Muslim naturally thinks he is doing no wrong.

Think about it...

(Then again Obama practices this crap daily!)


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Religion of PEACE ? In case anyone wants to study it...BTW look through that website...It's a treasure trove of good info!

The Quran's Verses of Violence

I was going to quote some passages out of the Quran but ran out of toilet paper a few days ago and used mine.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Agree and disagree.

I agree with how you feel about moderate muslims. I have heard some speak out against violence so that I have to disagree with, but the reason I agree with you on the overall feeling is because those speaking out are doing so for political correctness to the left. Until the moderate muslim raises and army and goes and kicks some radicals' ass they ought to be kept out of our country and required to fix their problem.



Sasquatch said:


> I'm not proud to admit it but not too long ago I was one of the people with the attitude of "moderate Muslims mean us no harm". But that has since changed. My reason for the change is whenever one of these idiots shoots up Americans you never hear the "moderate" Muslims speak out against it. Their silence speaks volumes to me. Also Obama doing everything in his power to protect the Muslim jihadists and re-write the narrative speaks volumes.
> 
> Everyone has two choices, you're either with us or against us. Ain't no middle ground in this fight.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

What has shocked me is the degree to which the left has gone to in Europe and now here to make excuses and cover for them. Unless it's an all out terror attack that just can't be denied they immediately go to work on their behalf like a PR firm. And in some cases that includes rape and other criminal activities. I guess it comes down to harvesting them for votes. So not only does humanity have to face the dangers radical Islam poses to the west but also how the useful idiots on the left have become their official enablers.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> What has shocked me is the degree to which the left has gone to in Europe and now here to make excuses and cover for them. Unless it's an all out terror attack that just can't be denied they immediately go to work on their behalf like a PR firm. And in some cases that includes rape and other criminal activities. I guess it comes down to harvesting them for votes. So not only does humanity have to face the dangers radical Islam poses to the west but also how the useful idiots on the left have become their official enablers.


The government wants to use them (terrorists), let things (terrorism) get really bad and then start taking away our rights (guns, freedom) in the name of protecting us with marshal law.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> The government wants to use them (terrorists), let things (terrorism) get really bad and then start taking away our rights (guns, freedom) in the name of protecting us with marshal law.


Other than marshal instead of martial, you are right on the money.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Muslims have done nothing but rape, pillage, murder, and conduct war since that bastard Muhammad set foot on earth. It is not, and never was, a religion, much less a religion of peace. Their true intentions will be realized to late I fear.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> What has shocked me is the degree to which the left has gone to in Europe and now here to make excuses and cover for them. Unless it's an all out terror attack that just can't be denied they immediately go to work on their behalf like a PR firm. And in some cases that includes rape and other criminal activities. I guess it comes down to harvesting them for votes. So not only does humanity have to face the dangers radical Islam poses to the west but also how the useful idiots on the left have become their official enablers.


Britain knows what is happening. It is the main motivation behind leaving the European Union.
And the rest of Europe is scared spitless Britain may actually do it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope England does exit the EU!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes Denton...

Islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination made up primarily of two groups. Those that want to kill you and those that want to convert you. (Note that some want to enslaven you too. See "Slaves in Africa and the Middle East by Muslims)

Those that want to convert you may not be "able" or may not have it in them to kill you, but they are willing to fund those that do.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I hope England does exit the EU!


I'd like that too, but I would bet it fails. The killing of the leftists politico by a right winger last week sways the population there with media help. I think that event alone killed the brexit.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The plans for global conquest are laid out as plain as the nose on your face in the Sunah or "Hadith". I'm just starting to learn, but the more I read, the more I understand that they are neither radical nor fundamental. They are just devout and doing exactly what they are instructed to do. I always wanted to know why they have to spread their hate so far and wide. Why can't they just leave us alone? It is their "Go and make fishers of men", just they eliminate the infidels leaving only believers who have read the Shihada and dedicated their lives to the "One true prophet". 

Anwar Al Alawki said it best: "I want to share the beauty of the prophet with everyone." No thanks, bud. How'd that lunch taste?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I spent enough time in the middle East to have only one use for them. They can hold paper targets for me down range.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds good..but can assure anybody..it is a religion. Satanic no doubt.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth

All anyone needs to know.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice link. Thanks.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Remember that Mohamed was a caravan raider. He killed, pillaged, raped and enslaved others. It should surprise no one that the religion/ideology he founded would be more than willing to use brute force by any means available to make others submit or die. Islam does translate as submit. Radical Muslims fully understand the Qaran. Moderate Muslims do not fully comprehend it but support those that do. To disput this makes you a libtard or a Muslim.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had an uncle who fought in the Pacific during the last 3 years or so of WW2.

If you wanted to fire him up, . . . say something about war being good, . . . and worse yet, . . . anything good about Japan or the Japanese.

At the time, . . . I did not understand his anger or his attitude, . . . I only knew I loved him and overlooked that shortcoming in his life.

Three tours to Vietnam did not sour me on the Vietnamese, . . . communists, yes, . . . the RVN people were some of the most wonderful people I ever met.

But when we start talking about ********, . . . I've begun to understand my uncle's attitude. I see it in the nightly news, the newspapers, on the computer, and with my own two eyes in a major city about 40 miles away.

I am beginning to think that there really are no moderate muslims, . . . they have no "feelings" like Christians, Jews, Bhuddists, or Hindus have, . . . 

AND, . . . if they want to practice a 7th century form of sadistic ritual life, . . . let em do it in the same area that that sadistic life began, . . . I don't need, want, or desire it here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Remember that Mohamed was a caravan raider. He killed, pillaged, raped and enslaved others. It should surprise no one that the religion/ideology he founded would be more than willing to use brute force by any means available to make others submit or die. Islam does translate as submit. Radical Muslims fully understand the Qaran. Moderate Muslims do not fully comprehend it but support those that do. To disput this makes you a libtard or a Muslim.


Very eloquent bite of truth on that Sir. Thanks.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Once again, here is a little copy paper size tract I put together on Islam. It doesn't cover everything but, there's enough. 
It is a jpg file. You can save it and print it two-sided in landscape format and then fold along the middle to make a four page tract. 
.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

To see the truth it's really quite simple. The non radical Muslims are not trying to fix the radical Muslims or fight them. Shiara law for all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Regardless what you think about Glenn Beck, he did is home work on this one. If you really want to know the historical journey of Islam, *a must read is It IS all about Islam. *He does a great job here documenting the ideology of world dominion under way right before out eyes. Know that they do not live for today, but for the events foretold in Revelations.

It IS About Islam | Glenn Beck

https://www.amazon.com/About-Islam-Exposing-Caliphate-Control/dp/1501126121


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I will say, as I have met and lived with some, Muslims. 

Not ALL are bad humans. But the rest are a concern.

How does a Christian ( or a Jewish) think about that? Many Muslims are pure scum. Think about that?

I have been a Christian, since about 3 months old (baptized). I never advocated genocide, nor killing as a goal. Some Muslims do, and MANY of the rest support Shira/genocide/support for the SLIME.

We now have a demoRATic IMPOTUS and minority legislators whom support and advocate this , Shira, terrorism, and CRIME!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well they do wear their toilet paper on their head.
it is their way or the highway.
why do they immigrate -cause they f''''ed up their county and they want to make yours the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> well they do wear their toilet paper on their head.
> it is their way or the highway.
> why do they immigrate -cause they f''''ed up their county and they want to make yours the same.


They migrate, not because they feel their own country is in a mess, but so they may infiltrate "dar al harb" and conquer it, making it "dar al Islam."

I think you are referring to those who have invaded out country from the south and carry signs saying, "Make America Mexico, Again."


----------

